# Will Convict cichldis and Blue Acaras make good tank mates?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

In a 75 gallon can i have a male and female pair of blue acaras with a pair of convicts? What would be the best combo? Will the convicts get too aggressive for the acaras to handle once they breed? Or vise versa? should then just mix a pair of acaras or add just a single acara with the convicts? I know i just recently asked about this same combo except with fire mouths instead of convicts, but I'm just trying to explore some options 
thanks


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't put anything in a 4' tank with a mated pair of Convicts. If I was in your position I'd be very temped to do a species-only tank with a school of Giant Danios.

Hint:










I'd also be tempted to do a Blue Acara tank. You don't see them too often. They're like Green Terrors minus the terror.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I honestly think u would be fine! Convicts are tough little fish, but I've never had any that were overly aggressive. I think as long as u give them places to hide all over the tank and clearly define the territories you'll be good!!!


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Mate I reckon what it comes down to is the individual fish. We can give our opinions somewhat based on species profiles, but cichlids are cichlids. They're unpredictable. You can get a convict that's so placid it's rather disappointing, or you can get something that's supposed to be placid but is instead the terror of the tank. Of course generally chances are that they'd follow the species profile, but you can never know until you try, or unless you raised the specific fish yourself.

Unlike Rigo's convicts, for example, I have one that's overly aggressive and chases down everything. I also have one that is extremely placid. Like, extremely. Then I also have a crazy carpintis that... is crazy, and honduran red points, one which does not hide whilst the other hides all day so...

Yeah, **** inconsistent fish, these guys are. :/ I would say that your combo would be fine, especially in a 75 gallon. But who knows.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

You would increase the chances of success by piling rocks and other decor at either end of the tank, leaving the middle fairly open


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

I have convicts and acaras in the same tank and they're usually fine honestly. Most of the aggression comes between species (convicts with convicts and acaras with acaras).


----------

